# sandblast exhaust manifolds?



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

I am still looking at new HO manifolds or headers, but if I do keep my original manifolds, I would need to clean them up.
I couldnt upload pics, but they have the usual amount of surface rust for a car that's 47 years old
Is sandblasting a good idea for these? I have "black beauty" that I've used for other body parts. 
As always, any input is appreciated.
Paul


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a few spares sitting around that were nasty. Blast cabinet with sand had them cleaned up in about 5 minutes each, no issues.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Blasted mine, look like new...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I blasted mine last March and painted them with flat black stove paint. They still look fine and have no rust....and I've driven the car quite a bit since then.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, blast em with about anything and then coat em with some type of high heat paint or sealer.

I like Eastwoods stainless steel or cast iron paint.


----------



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks like it's unanimous.
I'm heading to a sandblast cabinet tomorrow.
Thanks guys!


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

I knocked off the heavy rust with a hand held wire brush (although I do have a blast cabinet) then painted them with POR-15 factory manifold grey. They look brand spanking new! I recommend getting a small can of the POR15 factory manifold grey.


----------



## mysweet67 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the posts in this thread. I'm still running my original exhaust manifolds, so this looks like the best option is to sandblast and high heat paint. Typically, once sandblasted and repainted, are the casting numbers still legible?


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Cant remember if mine were or not. But I doubt it.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

No issues with the PN, that is heavy metal and blasting just skims the surface. The ones I did look great, but were older restoration pieces, not original rust belt items.
Orbit, I love por 15, how long did the manifold paint last? May paint the bottom of the heads with the stuff if it works really good.


----------



## Spanky64 (Mar 25, 2011)

Every set of headers I have ever had come loose. Double up the gasket and safty wire the suckers and they would still eventually leak.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Eastwood sells manifold paint. It holds up real well. Does not fade off.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I can't _remember_ the last time I looked at my exhaust manifold casting numbers before I took my GTO out for a spin....


----------



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

I blasted them today, they look pretty good! All the numbers are still visible, no issues there at all. There wasn't too much rust, and it was all surface. 
I'm going with the factory manifold grey. I want it to be as close to original as possible.
Thanks everyone for the input.


----------

